# Need a good Salmon Burger/Patty Recipe, please



## GrillingFool (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey, does anyone have a good salmon burger or patty recipe?
Will be using canned salmon, not fresh.

Wanting some salmon sliders for dinner, but haven't found a recipe
that sounds really good yet.

Oh, my wife nixed Asian style, so looking for a more "traditional" version.

Thanks!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 19, 2011)

I like this recipe. I fry in oil until browned.

1-16 oz can salmon
1/2c chopped green onion
1/4c chopped parsley
1c bread crumbs
2 eggs beaten
1tsp prepared mustard
2TBS lemon juice

Combine salmon with dry ingredients
Mix wet ingredients and add to salmon mixture along with some of the liquid from the can
Form into patties


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine is close to that, but with a few finely chopped dill pickles in there...


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, that's what I'll go with!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2011)

That's what I would do...now I'm thinking of canned salmon patties with some wasabi, ginger and soy sauce.


----------



## Claire (Jan 19, 2011)

Sometimes I'd replace the mustard with Old Bay Seasoning or some equivalent.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 19, 2011)

Old Bay would be good!


----------



## Zereh (Jan 19, 2011)

We use steelhead salmon that was caught late in the season to make these (or else we'd smoke it). If we were using fish we caught we'd bake it simply with S&P and wine or lemon juice just until cooked through and then chilled. But it works just as well with canned salmon!

Finely dice onion, red and yellow pepper and saute until fairly soft. Then add Kick-Ass seasoning (a Creole type with some heat), a squeeze of lemon juice, bread crumbs, Worcestershire sauce, egg and a dab of mayo and grainy flavorful mustard to bind it together. I'd guess that it was roughly two-thirds fish to one-third other ingredients by the time we shaped them into patties. Crisp the outside of them in olive oil / butter. Devour! Just as good cold out of the fridge as hot off the pan.


----------



## Constance (Jan 19, 2011)

I use crumbled Ritz crackers, lemon juice, mustard, a little horseradish, Old Bay, 2 eggs for 2 cans of salmon, and Miracle Whip. Once I pat out the patties, I chill them for about an hour before I brown them in a little olive oil.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 19, 2011)

I went with this:
1 can of salmon, drained
1/4 cup finely diced sweet red bell pepper
1/4 cup chopped green onions
1/2 tsp fresh ginger
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp lemon juice
1/4ish tsp Dijon mustard
1/4 cup parsley chopped
1/4 tsp seasoned salt
dash pepper
1 cup bread crumbs
2 eggs less 1 yolk

Cooked the patties on my Griddler conttact grill instead of in oil and that worked well.
Put a little wasabi mayo, tomato and avocado slices on the burgers. YUM!

Although I must say that "wasabi mayo" is one of those things that loses something
in the creation vs the imagination. A little Dijon or country mustard would have been just as good.


----------

